# Cooking a whole chicken ON the stovetop?



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

Instead of putting it IN the oven? Can this be done? Wouldn't this save a lot on a/c bills if my oven isn't going for 1-2 hrs while it's 90 outside? I always cook it in the oven but today is so hot out and I really don't feel like having the heat from the kitchen. Any tips?


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

nak
hmm...soup? You could just simmer it all day, then shred it up--throw veggies in, and have super healthy soup. Or, use the shredded chicken for sandwiches or salads.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

If you have a crock pot I've seen numerous recipes for it, it just won't be crispy-it may be a little juicy. My Dh wouldn't probably eat it-he'd say it was too slimy, unless it was simmered in mass sauce.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I would cut it up or at least quarter, and then saute it all in batches on each side, then stew on as low as possible with the lid on. I wouldn't put a whole chicken on the stove though


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I second the crock-pot idea:
http://www.ourbestbites.com/2008/05/...e-chicken.html


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

if you cut it up into pieces...
my grandma puts it all in a large fry or saute pan, adds a small can of tomato sauce, some salt and pepper, and some cut up potatoes. then she lets it cook/simmer for a long time. it's delicious.
i am a fool for potatoes cooked in chicken fat. i know it sounds gross, but it's sooo yummy.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

My MIL does whole 20lb turkey on the stove top every year. She just uses a really big roasting pan, puts butter and maybe some water in the pan, seals it with tinfoil, puts it over two burners, and leaves it 10-12 hours. It makes the juiciest, most amazing turkey ever so I can't see why it wouldn't work with a chicken.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

You can bring a large pot of water to a boil, put chicken in, bring it back to a boil, turn the burner off, put the lid on and leave it for about an hour and it will still be nice and juicy.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You can always butterfly the chicken open (remove the backbone), and cook the whole thing in a cast iron pan with another cast iron pan on top holding it flat (unless you have a bacon press).


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I've certainly boiled and pan-browned whole chickens, but then I've never cooked one in any manner that was large enough to take 1-2 hours to roast.


----------



## Bohemian Squash (May 12, 2008)

You could grill it! Make "drunk chicken". Stick a 3/4 can of beer up its... ahem...behind....


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

We love chicken chili in our house - since a whole chicken is much cheaper by the pound than boneless or even quartered I have been known to boil an entire chicken in a stock pot until the meat is falling off the bone, then I remove all of the meat from the chicken and add the shredded meat back to the now drained stock pot with all kinds of beans (kidney, northern, pinto, black, etc), some whole kernel corn, whole and crushed tomatoes, sometimes onion (I don't like it but everyone else does), and chili powder and let it simmer on the stove until done. We servie it over rice or pasta and a big pot can last for several meals!!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Pot-roasted chicken is one of our favorite meals. Brown it in some oil, just a bit, to enhance the flavor of the stock. Then simmer it for a few hours in a covered pot with just a few inches of water. You can add some onion, celery, and carrots, too. Then take the meat off the bones and add it back to a bit of the stock, thickened. Put it with some rice and it's fantastic.


----------

